# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون التجاري >  الشركات التجارية (دراسة مقارنة)الدكتور لطيف جبر كوماني

## هيثم الفقى

*[align=justify]الباب الأول 
الأحكام العامة للشركات 

نتناول في هذا الباب الأحكام المشتركة بين الشركات، فنبين التعريف والخصائص في الفصل الأول وفي الفصل الثاني الشخصية المعنية للشركة، أما الفصل الثالث فيكون لأنواع الشركات، أما في الفصل الرابع فنبين تأسيس الشركات . 

الفصل الأول : 
التعريف بالشركة وخصائصها 

تعرف المادة الرابعة في فقرتها الأولى من قانون الشركات رقم 21 لسنة 1997 الشركة بأنها : ((عقد يلتزم به شخصان أو أكثر بأن يساهم كل منهم في مشروع اقتصادي بتقديم حصة من مال أو من عمل لاقتسام ما ينشأ عنه من ربح أو خسارة))( ) . 
ولم تورد بعض التشريعات الخاصة بالشركات تعريفا للشركة، معولة على التعريف ضمن القواعد العامة في القانون المدني( ) . 
والتعريف الوارد في التشريعات سواء ما ورد منها في اطار القواعد العامة الواردة في القوانين المدنية أو ما ورد منها في القوانين الخاصة ممثلة بقوانين الشركات يتحلل إلى خواص مشتركة وهي : 
1 ـ الشركة عقد 
2 ـ اشتراك أكثر من شخص 
3 ـ تقديم حصة من مال أو عمل 
4 ـ اقتسام الأرباح أو الخسائر . 
وسنوضح كل منها في مبحث مستقل 


المبحث الأول 
الشركة عقد 

لاحظنا أن التعريف يبدأ بعبارة ((الشركة عقد)) وكأي عقد آخر فانه يتطلب أركانا معينة لانعقاده وهذا ما يقتضي التوقف عند هذه الأركان، ثم بيان ما يتميز به عقد الشركة عن غيره من العقود ثم تلي ذلك مناقشة أهمية العقد في تكوين الشركة وحياتها . 
أولا : أركان العقد 
يبنى عقد الشركة كغيره من العقود على الأركان المطلوبة لانعقادها وهي الرضا، والمحل، والسبب . 
1 ـ الرضـــــا : 
لا ينعقد عقد الشركة بغير رضا أطرافه، وإذا كان التعبير عن الرضا بالطريقة التي بينها القانون، دليل وجوده، فيشترط في هذا الرضا أن يكون صحيحا وتأتي الصحة في صدوره من كامل الأهلية، وخلو الرضا من عيوب الارادة وهي حسب القانون العراقي (الإكراه، الغلط، التغرير مع الغبن، الاستغلال) كذلك يقتضي أن يقع الرضا على كافة بنود العقد . 
ويكون الرضا صادرا عن ذي أهلية عندما يقع من شخص اكمل الثامنة عشرة من العمر بغير عارض من عوارض الأهلية ينقصها أو يعدمها (م106 من القانون المدني)، أما غير ذلك من الأشخاص فأما أن يكون معدوم الأهلية، وهو من لم يكمل السابعة عشر من العمر ويلحقه المجنون فتصرفاته باطلة ولا تلحقها الإجازة من الولي، ولكن يجوز للولي أو الوصي استثمار أموال معدوم الأهلية في شراء اسهم الشركات، والنوع الآخر من الأشخاص ناقص الأهلية، وهو من اكمل السابعة لكن لم يتم الثامنة عشرة من العمر، ويلحق بذلك المصاب بعارض عقلي غير الجنون . فلا يصح اشتراك هؤلاء في الشركات التي تؤدي المشاركة فيها اكتساب صفة تاجر( )، كذلك لا يحق لهم أن يكونوا مؤسسين في شركة مساهمة لأن مسؤولية المؤسسين تجاه المكتتبين تتجاوز حدود المشاركة برأس المال( )، فلم يتبق إلا نوع واحد من أنواع الشركات، هي الشركات المحدودة، والمشاركة في مثل هذه الشركات يعد من الأعمال الدائرة بين النفع والضرر، ويكون صحيحا، لكنه موقوف على إجازة الولي أو إجازة الصغير بعد أن يكمل الثامنة عشرة من العمر، ولا نرى ما يحول دون المشاركة بهذه الشركات على أن تقترن المشاركة باجازة الولي أو الوصي، خاصة أن المسؤولية بمقدار المشاركة برأس المال وانه يشترك مع أشخاص على معرفة بحاله لأن هذه الشركات من الشركات العائلية عادة . 
النوع الأخير من الأشخاص هو القاصر المأذون بالاتجار حسب الرخصة التي تقررها (المادة 98) من القانون المدني، ولا نرى ما يحول دون مشاركة هؤلاء في تكوين الشركات على أن يكون الاذن مطلقا( )، لأن المأذون يعامل كأنه كامل الأهلية، وإذا قيل بأن الاذن على سبيل التجربة فلم لا تكون التجربة بتأسيس الشركات، حيث يشترك في الاتجار مع غيره بدلا من أن يكون منفردا في تجاربه . 
وقد حسمت بعض التشريعات المشاركة في شركات الأشخاص، فاشترطت أن يكون متمتعا بالاهلية القانونية، فالمادة (9/5) من قانون الشركات الاردني تنص على انه ((لا يقبل أي شخص شريكا في شركة التضامن إلا إذا كان قد اكمل الثامنة عشرة من عمره على الأقل))، وم28 من قانون الشركات اليمني . وإذا كان الشرط الأول لصحة الرضا يرتبط بالاهلية وهو ما أوضحنا فان الشرط الثاني يرتبط بخلو الرضا من العيوب التي تفسده، وعليه فإذا شاب رضا الشريك في الشركة عيب كان له نقض العقد خلال ثلاثة اشهر من زوال الاكراه، أو اكتشاف الغلط، أو اكتشاف التغرير، اما إذا لم يستخدم هذا الخيار الذي تقرره المادة 136 مدني فيفهم من ذلك قبوله العقد . 
2 ـ المحـــــل 
إذا كان القانون المدني العراقي يجعل المحل ركنا في الالتزام الذي ينشأ عن العقد، حيث تنص المادة 126 انه ((لابد لكل الالتزام نشأ عن العقد من محل يضاف إليه يكون قابلا لحكمه …)) فنتناول المحل على انه ركن في العقد كما جرى عليه الفقه( )، ويتوزع المحل بين اتجاهين ؛ اتجاه يرى المحل في الحصة التي يقدمها الشريك، واتجاه آخر يراه في غرض الشركة، ونذهب مع الاتجاه الأخير في كون المحل في عقد الشركة يتمثل بالنشاط الذي تزاوله، أما القول في كونه حصة الشريك، فيؤدي إلى تنوع المحل حسب نوع الحصة في الوقت الذي يفترض أن يكون موحدا في العقد الواحد( ) . 
ويشترط في المحل أن يكون ممكنا ومعينا ومشروعا، وانعدام أحد هذه الشروط يؤدي إلى بطلان العقد، كالتعاقد على المستحيل، أو على ما يحرمه القانون . 
3 ـ السبب 
يجب أن يكون للعقد سبب صحيح، فإذا كان العقد بلا سبب أو لسبب غير مشروع بطل العقد، ويفترض القانون وجود السبب عند عدم ذكره، كما يفترض مشروعيته، ومن يدعي خلاف ذلك مطلوب منه الإثبات (م132) من القانون المدني . 
وإذا كنا قد تناولنا أركان العقد بإيجاز ملحوظ، فلأنها أركان عامة لكل العقود، لا ينفرد بها عقد الشركة، وقد بحثت من قبل شراح القانون المدني بإسهاب . ونتناول فيما يأتي الخصائص التي تلحق العقد لأنه عقد شركة، أي أنها خصائص ينفرد بها هذا العقد أو تشترك معه قلة من العقود في بعضها وهذه الخصائص هي : 

1 _ الشكلية : 
نعني بالشكلية الكتابة وتشير التشريعات ويرى الفقه أن عقد الشركة يجب أن يكون مكتوبا . كما اختلف الفقه حول الكتابة، وهل هي للانعقاد أم للإثبات . ونبدأ بنص المادة 507 من القانون المدني المصري التي تقضي بأن يكون عقد الشركة مكتوبا وإلا كان باطلا، كذلك تنص المادة 628 من القانون المدني العراقي الملغاة (( يجب أن يكون عقد الشركة مكتوبا وإلا كان باطلا ...)) وعليه فأن النصوص التي توجب كتابة عقد الشركة، تجعل الكتابة شرطا لانعقاد العقد، بغير الكتابة لا وجود للعقد ولا وجود للشركة . ولكن مع هذا البطلان يحق للغير أن يثبت وجود الشركة بغير الكتابة . ومعنى ذلك يجوز الاحتجاج بوجودها على الرغم من اشتراط البطلان عند عدم الكتابة . فالفقرة الأخيرة من المادة 8 من قانون الشركات لدولة الإمارات تقضي بأنه (( و يجوز للشركاء التمسك بالبطلان الناشئ عن عدم كتابة العقد أو عدم توثيقه في مواجهة الغير الذي يجوز له الاحتجاج بالبطلان في مواجهتهم ( )، أما النصوص التي تشترط الإثبات بالكتابة، فيفهم منها إمكانية وجود الشركة بغير الكتابة لكن لا يجوز حسم النزاع بين الشركاء إلا بالعقد المكتوب . وما يلاحظ في الواقع العملي فأن الكتابة لا غنى عنها، لكثرة الشروط التي يتضمنها العقد عادة، وللمدة الطويلة التي يمتد فيها نشاط الشركة في الغالب، فمن غير المتصور الاعتماد في أثبات الشروط الواردة بعقد الشركة على شهادة الشهود. 
ولابد من أن نشير إلى موقف القانون العراقي من الكتابة، وهو قانون الشركات بعد إلغاء المواد الخاصة بالشركات في القانون المدني . إذ لم يتضمن هذا القانون نصا يوجب الكتابة أو يشترط الإثبات بها، وهو فراغ كان من المستحسن سده، خاصة إذا اخذ بالاعتبار إلغاء المواد الخاصة في القانون المدني كما بينا . 
ولكن نستطيع القول وبلا تردد، أنه مع هذا الفراغ فأن القانون يتطلب الكتابة، يفهم ذلك من مجمل النصوص التي تتعلق بالتأسيس، كما أن الكتابة ضرورية للاحتجاج بأي تعديل عل العقد . 
فالمادة ( 17 ) من قانون الشركات تنص على أن (( يقدم طلب التأسيس إلى المسجل ويرفق به : أولا ـ عقد الشركة ... )) 
كما تنص المادة ( 20 ) على انه (( إذا وافق المسجل على طلب التأسيس لتوافر شروطه، وجب عليه دعوة المؤسسين أو من يمثلهم قانونا لتوثيق عقد الشركة أمامه أو أمام من يخوله من موظفي دائرته .. ))، وتقضي المادة (182 ) انه (( يجب أن يوثق عقد الشركة البسيطة من الكاتب العدل .. )) والكتابة غير مطلوبة في التأسيس فقط، إنما في تعديل العقد أيضا، فالمادة (203) من القانون تنص على انه (( لا يعتبر تعديل عقد الشركة نافذا إلا بعد تصديقه من المسجل ونشره في النشرة وفي صحيفة يومية . )) ( ) 
ويفهم من النصوص المذكورة، وضوح شرط الكتابة، فلا يمكن تكوين شركة والحصول على إجازة تأسيسها بغير عقد مكتوب، بل تشترط الكتابة الرسمية كما لاحظنا، وتتمثل بالمصادقة من المسجل أو من الكاتب العدل . ولكن مع هذه النصوص التي تبين أهمية الكتابة في تأسيس الشركات حسب القانون العراقي، هل يجوز إثبات وجود شركة ليس لها عقد مكتوب . ولم تسجل لدى مسجل الشركات ؟ 
ولا نرى ما يحول دون ذلك، لأن من يتعامل مع الشركة لا يبحث في بعض الأحيان عن العقد والتسجيل لدى مسجل الشركات، إنما يعتمد على المظهر الخارجي الذي ظهر به النشاط الاقتصادي . وعليه إذا استطاع شخص أن يثبت وجود شركة، أو انه تعامل مع كيان اتخذ شكل شركة على الرغم من عدم التسجيل لدى المسجل، أو حتى عدم وجود العقد المكتوب، فيخضع الشركاء إلى العقوبة التي تقررها المادة ( 215 ) من قانون الشركات، وهي الحبس أو الغرامة أو العقوبتين معا . كذلك يستطيع من تعامل مع كيان على انه شركة، مطالبة الشركاء متضامنين بما دفعه استنادا على مبدأ الكسب دون سبب . 
كذلك يبرز، بمناسبة تناول موضوع أركان عقد الشركة وعن الشكلية، موضوع بطلان الشركة، بسبب بطلان العقد لأسباب عدة، أما لتخلف ركن من أركان العقد، أو بسبب عيب من عيوب الرضا أو لنقص في الأهلية، أو لما ذكرنا من عدم وجود العقد المكتوب والتسجيل . 
وقد وجدنا بالنسبة للحالة الأخيرة عدم التسجيل وعدم وجود العقد المكتوب، أن حكم القانون العراقي هو ما تقرره المادة ( 215 ) التي لم تشر إلى البطلان وطبيعة البطلان، فإذا أضفنا إلى ذلك إلغاء المواد الخاصة بالشركات في القانون المدني، يبرز الفراغ في معالجة هذا الأمر في القانون العراقي( ) على خلاف ما تقرره القوانين موضوع المقارنة، فالمادة 10 من نظام الشركات السعودي تنص على انه (( باستثناء شركة المحاصة، يثبت عقد الشركة وكذلك ما يطرأ عليه من تعديل بالكتابة أمام كاتب عدل وإلا كان العقد أو التعديل غير نافذ في مواجهة الغير . ولا يجوز للشركاء الاحتجاج على الغير لعدم نفاذ العقد أو التعديل الذي لم يثبت على النحو المتقدم وإنما يجوز للغير أن يحتج به في مواجهتهم . )) ( ) . 
والبطلان كما يقسمه الفقه ( )، مطلق ونسبي : 
الأول ما يترتب على تخلف أحد الأركان أو الشروط الجوهرية . كأن يتخلف الرضا مثلا أو يكون المحل غير مشروعا وكذلك عدم مشروعية سبب العقد . وينجم عن ذلك بطلان مطلق للعقد، بحيث لا يمكن الاحتجاج بمثل هذا العقد، لا بين الشركاء ولا بالنسبة للغير، ويستطيع أن يحتج بالبطلان كل شخص له مصلحة، وتستطيع المحكمة أن تحكم به من تلقاء نفسها، ولا تلغي البطلان الإجازة، ولا يتقادم بحيث يصبح العقد بعد انقضاء مدة التقادم مشروعا، وإذا وقع البطلان فأنه يقع بأثر رجعي، ولا يمكن الاحتجاج بوجود الشركة قبل إيقاع البطلان ولذلك يمحى العقد وأثاره، والكائن القانوني الناجم عن العقد، وتمحى الآثار التي ترتبت قبل البطلان، لأن سبب البطلان يستطيع أن يكتشفه من يريد التعامل مع الشركة. 
أما النوع الثاني من البطلان فهو النسبي، وهو الذي ينجم عن عيوب الإرادة التي تشوب رضا الشريك، وكذلك النقص في أهلية احد الشركاء، وهؤلاء لهم رخصة يقررها القانون تبطل الرضا متى استخدمت، لكن هذا الأمر ينطبق على القانون المدني المصري الذي ينعقد العقد بموجبه وينفذ حتى مع حصول العيوب التي تفسد الرضا أو في حالة النقص في الأهلية، لكن يستطيع من شاب رضاه العيب أو اعترى أهليته النقص أن يستخدم رخصة منحها له القانون خلال ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ إكماله الأهلية أو من تاريخ زوال الإكراه أو اكتشاف الغلط أو اكتشاف الغبن والتفريز ( م 140 ) من القانون المدني المصري . 
وهذه الرخصة للشخص المحدد، لا يتعداه إلى غيره من المتعاقدين، إلا إذا كان أي منهم له رخصة بإبطال العقد أيضا، والسؤال الذي يثار، إذا تمسك الشخص بالرخصة، وبطل بناء على ذلك رضاه، فهل يمتد البطلان إلى العقد بأكمله ؟ وجواب ذلك يختلف حسب نوع الشركة، ففي شركات الأشخاص، القائمة على الاعتبار الشخصي يمتد البطلان إلى العقد بأكمله إذا بطل رضا احد المتعاقدين، لأن العقد أنبنى على إرادة أطرافه المتعددين وبطلان رضا احدهم يمثل خللا يفسد العقد بأكمله، أما إذا كانت شركة أموال حيث يضعف الاعتبار الشخصي، فالأصل أن البطلان لا يمتد إلى العقد بأكمله، إنما يقتصر على الشخص صاحب الرخصة التي احتج بها ( ) . ولكن ما يلاحظ أن بطلان الشركة يحصل بعد مدة من تأسيسها، أي أن الشركة كانت قائمة ككيان مستقل عن الشركاء، ثم بطلت للأسباب التي ذكرنا . ولا توجد مشكلة إذا لم تزاول الشركة خلال هذه المدة الواقعة بين التأسيس والبطلان عملها، فليس للشركة أو الغير حقوق، ويستطيع الشركاء استرجاع الأموال التي قدمت كحصة في الشركة من الإدارة أو من الشريك الذي تسلمها تأسيسا على استرداد ما دفع بغير حق( ). إنما المشكلة في مزاولة الشركة لنشاطها قبل بطلانها، ولا شك في بطلان التصرفات الواقعة بعد بطلان الشركة ولا يجوز الاحتجاج بها . أما الاعمال التي حصلت قبل ذلك، فانها حصلت من شخص معنوي انشىء بصورة قانونية وإذا كانت القواعد العامة تقضي عند بطلان العقد اعادة المتعاقدين إلى ما قبل التعاقد ( )، فأن عقد الشركة يعد ذو طبيعة خاصة، فهو من العقود المستمرة ويقع البطلان فيها على الحاضر والمستقبل ولا يمتد إلى ما سبق من التصرفات، كما أن استقرار التعامل يتطلب ذلك وإلا انهارت المراكز القانونية التي حصلت أثناء قيام الشركة لذلك فأن، البطلان لا يشمل ما سبق من التصرفات، وتعد الشركة في الفترة السابقة لوقوع البطلان شركة فعلية أو شركة واقع كما يقول الفقه، على الرغم من بطلانها من الناحية القانونية ( ) . 
ولا يسري هذا الأمر حسب القواعد العامة في القانون العراقي ( )، لأن العقد الذي يقع من ناقص الأهلية ومن شخص لحق رضاه العيب، موقوفا، لا ينفذ إلا إذا اجازه الشخص المذكور خلال ثلاثة اشهر من إكماله الأهلية أو زوال الإكراه أو اكتشاف الغلط أو الغبن مع التغرير، وإذا نفذ العقد أصبح كاملا لا يلحقه البطلان . أما البطلان المبني على خلل في الأركان أو الشروط، فهو البطلان الذي يطلق عليه ( البطلان المطلق )، ولا توجد معه الشركة الفعلية( ) . 
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=justify]
*2- عقد الشركة عقد مستمر : 
يعد عقد الشركة من العقود الزمنية، له استمرارية لابد منها حتى بالنسبة للشركات التي تتكون لمواجهة عملية واحدة، فلا يمكن أن تنشأ الشركة وتزاول نشاطها وتنتهي في وقت واحد . وإذا كان الأستاذ علي البارودي ( ) يرى صفة الاستمرار في الامتداد الزمني للكائن القانوني الذي نشأ من العقد، أما العقد، فينعقد وينفذ في الحال، فنرى وجود تلازم بين العقد وبين الكائن القانوني الذي افرزه، وفي أي وقت يبطل العقد تبطل الشركة ( الشخص المعنوي )، لأنه أثر للعقد . 
3- تطابق مصلحة الأطراف : 
تتطابق في عقد الشركة مصلحة إطراف العقد، فلا وجود لتعارض المصالح المعروف في جميع العقود، التي يكون العقد فيها نقطة التقاء لمصالح متضادة عادة، أما في عقد الشركة، فيسعى الشركاء وبصورة جمعية إلى تكوين وحدة اقتصادية .تحقق مصلحة الشركاء في الربح فضلا عن المصلحة الاقتصادية العليا للبلد . 
4- تعديل العقد بإرادة البعض : 
تقضي القواعد العامة بعدم إمكان تعديل العقد أو إلغاؤه إلا بإجماع الأطراف التي أنشأته، بينما نجد عقد الشركة على خلاف ذلك يمكن تعديله بقرار من الهيئة العامة يمثل أغلبية تختلف حسب نوع القرار ( م 92 و م 98 و 158) وغير هذه المواد في قانون الشركات العراقي . 
وبناء على هذه الخصائص التي تميز عقد الشركة، وبالأخص تعديل العقد بغير الإجماع وتطابق المصلحة، يضاف إلى ذلك ما يقال في الشركات المساهمة بالأخص ما يترتب على قابلية الأسهم للتداول، باقتناء الأسهم من أشخاص ليس بينهم معرفة أو يؤدي إلى مشاركة أشخاص لا تجمعهم المعرفة ذهب البعض ( ) إلى كون العقد لم يعد له أهمية في أنشاء الشركة وحياتها، فما ذكر من الخصائص يتعارض مع طبيعة العقود ويحل محل العقد مفهوم المنظمة. القائم على تدخل المشرع ويقتصر دور الشركاء على الأعراب عن إرادتهم بالانضمام لها . وإذا كان في هذا القول كثير من الوجاهة، خاصة في شركات المساهمة، التي تنهض على أساس التنظيم وتدخل المشرع فلا يمكن إنكار دور العقد في مرحلة التأسيس في الأقل . أما بعد ذلك فيتضح تراجع الإرادة لمصلحة تدخل المشرع في حياة الشركة يتبين ذلك في القانون العراقي في زيادة رأس المال وفي تخفيضه وفي دمج الشركة وتحولها وتصفيتها فضلا عن تأسيسها . لأنه في هذه الأوضاع ذات الأهمية، لابد من اقتران قرار الهيئة العامة حولها بمصادقة جهة رسمية . لا ينفذ القرار بغير قبولها ( ) . 

المبحث الثاني 
اشتراك أكثر من شخص 

من الشروط اللازمة لتكوين الشركة اشتراك أكثر من شخص، كما هو واضح من تعريف الشركة في المادة الرابعة من القانون (( .. يشترك به شخصان أو أكثر ... )) فالحد الأدنى شخصين، لأنه لا يمكن إنشاء عقد بغير هذا العدد، فالعقد التقاء أكثر من أرادة، وما يقرره قانون الشركات العراقي كحد أدنى لأشخاص الشركة ( خمسة أشخاص في شركة المساهمة م 6 / أولا وشخصين في كل من الشركة المحدودة والتضامنية م6 / ثانيا وثالثا . وشخصين في الشركة البسيطة م 181 . ) 
والعدد مطلوب أثناء التأسيس وطيلة حياة الشركة( ) . فلا يجوز أن ينقص عدد الشركاء عن هذا العدد وإذا نقص فأن ذلك يؤدي إلى تحول الشركة . فالمادة 205 في الباب الثامن، الأحكام المتفرقة تنص على انه (( إذا أصبح عدد أعضاء الشركة دون الحد القانوني بحسب نوعها وجب إكمال العدد خلال ستين يوما من وقوع النقص فأن مضت المدة ولم يعطها المسجل أمهالا أضافيا، وجب تحولها إلى نوع أخر من الشركات وبالشكل الذي يجيزه هذا القانون . )) 
لكن القانون أورد استثناء في المادة الرابعة الفقرة ثانيا يفيد إمكانية تكوين الشركة من شخص طبيعي واحد . أطلق عليها تسمية ( المشروع الفردي ). والنص منقول عن قانون 1983 الملغي . 
والمشروع الفردي بموجب هذا النص، غير الشركة المعروفة في بعض القوانين، والتي تعرف بشركة الشخص الواحد (One Mans Company)، التي تنهض على أساس فصل الذمة المالية للشريك بين ما يوضع في رأس مال المشروع الذي هو الشركة، وما عدا ذلك من ذمة للشخص المكون للمشروع( ). 
ولا تنهض الشركة على أساس فصل الذمة المالية، لأن المادة 37 / ثانيا تقضي بأنه (( لدائني المشروع الفردي مقاضاته أو مقاضاة مالك الحصة فيه وتكون أمواله ضامنة لديون المشروع، ويجوز التنفيذ على أمواله دون إنذار المشروع )) وفي النص تداخل واضح بين أموال المشروع وأموال صاحب المشروع خارج الشركة فما هو الفرق بين هذا الشكل القانوني والنشاط التجاري المنفرد، وما الذي يدفع الشخص إلى اختبار شكل هذه الشركة لنشاطه الاقتصادي، خاصة وانه يخضع لموافقات وإجازة أشد بكثير حسب القانون العراقي قبل تعديله من إقامة مشروع تجاري منفرد( ) ( ) . 
على العموم خفف من وطأة التداخل بين أموال المشروع وأموال صاحب المشروع خارجه في حالة العلاقة بين دائني صاحب المشروع ومن خارج نشاط المشروع، وأموال المشروع . فلا يحق للدائنين التنفيذ على أموال المشروع الفردي إلا لدين ممتاز، فالمادة 72 / ثانيا تقضي بأنه (( لا يجوز حجز الحصص في الشركة التضامنية والمشروع الفردي والشركة البسيطة إلا لدين ممتاز ويجوز حجز أرباحها المتحققة )) 
وعليه فأن مفهوم هذه الشركة يختلف عن شركة الشخص الواحد المبنية على أساس فصل الذمة المالية للشخص . 
وقد أورد قانون الشركات الأردني نصا يفيد إمكانية تكوين شركة محدودة المسؤولية من شخص واحد، لها ذمة مالية مستقلة،ولا يحق لدائنيها التنفيذ على أموال صاحب الشركة، وفي ذلك استعارة لشركة الشخص الواحد، فالمادة 53 / ب تنص على انه : يجوز للوزير بناء على تنسيب مبرر من المراقب الموافقة على تسجيل شركة ذات مسؤولية محدودة تتألف من شخص واحد))( ) 
ولا نرى ضيرا من تكوين وحدة اقتصادية على شكل شركة من شخص واحد إذا توافرت لديه مستلزمات تكوينها ( القدرة : المالية، الإدارية والفنية )، بدلا من أن يدفع إلى اللجوء صوريا إلى مشاركة الزوجة أو الابن أو العامل بشروط خاصة وهو ما يحصل في الشركات المحدودة المسؤولية في كثير من الحالات . كما لا نرى ضيرا في استعارة شكل الشركة المحدودة المكونة من شخص واحد حسب ما لاحظنا من أحكام القانون الأردني تقوم على أساس فصل الذمة المالية للشخص بين ما هو موظف في المشروع الاقتصادي الذي اتخذ شكل شركة وبين ما هو خارجها، وأساس فصل الذمة المالية في هذه الحالة ينهض على نص خاص هو ( قانون الشركات ) . وقد عدلت الفقرة رابعا من المادة 6 الخاصة بالمشروع الفردي، لتقرأ : (( يتكون المشروع الفردي من شخص طبيعي أو الشركة المحدودة ذات المالك الواحد من شخص طبيعي أو معنوي واحد )) فقد أبقى التعديل على شركة المشروع الفردي بخصائصها التي جاءت بها في القانون رقم 21 لسنة 1997 المنقولة عن قانون 1983 . وبجانب ذلك أباح تكوين شركة محدودة من شخص واحد، تقوم على أساس فصل الذمة المالية، لأنها خاضعة لأحكام الشركة المحدودة . 
وعليه فأن القانون العراقي يعرف نوعين من الشركات التي تتكون من شخص واحد . الأولى وهي التي كانت معروفة في القانون قبل التعديل . تتكون من شخص طبيعي واحد وتتداخل أموال المشروع مع أموال صاحب المشروع الذي يسأل عن التزامات المشروع بكل أمواله أما الثانية فهي التي انبثقت بعد تعديل القانون، حيث تتكون شركة أيضا من شخص واحد ولكن لا يشترط فيه أن يكون طبيعيا، إنما قد يكون طبيعيا أو معنويا حسب النص الذي اشرنا إليه . كذلك لا تمتد المسؤولية عن التزامات المشروع إلى الأموال الشخصية لصاحب المشروع. 
ويشار إلى مشروع قانون موحد للشركات في مصر، يقضي بإباحة تكوين مشروع اقتصادي من شخص واحد يستعير أحكام الشركة محدودة المسؤولية، من حيث حدود مسؤولية المشروع وقد أطلق مشروع القانون على هذا الكيان بـ ( مشروع الشخص الواحد ) ويفضل البعض هذه التسمية على إطلاق مصطلح شركة، لأن الأخيرة تتطلب اشتراكا . 
ومسؤولية المشروع محدودة بمقدار المبلغ الذي وضع كرأس مال للنشاط، وأعلن عنه، أما بغير الإعلان فتكون المسؤولية غير محدودة ( م 148). كذلك وضعت في المشروع أحكام لا نرى ما يماثلها في القانون العراقي أو الأردني، وهذا الكلام يقتصر على الشركة المحدودة المؤلفة من شخص واحد، أما الكيان القانوني الذي نظم أحكامه قانون الشركات العراقي، فأن صاحبه مسئول بصورة مطلقة عن التزامات المشروع. 
ومما أورده مشروع القانون المصري لا يجوز تعامل المشروع مع صاحب المشروع إلا وفق الشروط التي يتعامل بها مع الغير وطبقا لنشاط المشروع . 
كذلك يحظر على الشخص تكوين أكثر من مشروع، كما يحظر على المشروع أن يكون مؤسسا لأي شخص معنوي أخر ( م 115 )( ) . 
الأشخاص الذين لهم حق المشاركة في تكوين الشركات : 
نرى اضطرابا واضحا لدى المشرع العراقي بخصوص تحديد الأشخاص الذين يحق لهم تأسيس الشركات أو المشاركة فيها، أو شراء حصة فيها حسب القانون العراقي . 
فقد اشترط قانون 1983 الملغي على العراقيين الإقامة داخل العراق أو الوطن العربي والغي الشرط الخاص بالإقامة بموجب قانون 1997 وأبقى على شرط واحد في السماح للعراقي، هو أن لا يكون ممنوعا قانونا . 
وبعد أن ساوى قانون 1983 بين العرب والعراقيين في المشاركة أو تأسيس الشركات، اشترط قانون 1997 أن تقتصر المشاركة على شركات الأموال فقط ولا يسمح المشاركة في شركات الأشخاص . وقد صدر قرار من مجلس قيادة الثورة السابق رقم 23 لسنة 1994 منع العرب من تكوين الشركات أو المشاركة في تكوينها . ويفهم من نصوص قانون 1983 الملغي وقانون 1997 عدم السماح للأجانب ـ غير العرب ـ من المشاركة في تكوين الشركات، لأن النصوص تحدثت فقط عن العراقيين والعرب ( م 12 في القانونين )، في حين تسعى التشريعات لغالبية الدول إلى تشجيع الاستثمار الذي يعني السماح بدخول رؤوس الأموال الأجنبية وفق ضوابط تحمي المواطن والاقتصاد الوطني . 
وعليه نرى أن يفتح الباب أمام الأشخاص أي كانت جنسية الشخص، وكذلك طبيعيا يكون الشخص أو معنويا في الاستثمار الذي يأخذ شكل الشركات التي يسمح القانون بتأسيسها في العراق . ولا يقيد هذا السماح بتقديرنا إلا شرطين : 
الأول : أن لا يكون الشخص ممنوعا قانونا . كأن يكون قد ساهم في جرائم تخريب الاقتصاد الوطني، كتزوير العملة، ويستطيع المسجل أن يستخدم هذا القيد عند الموافقة على تأسيس الشركة( ) . والقيد الثاني : أن تقتصر المشاركة بالنسبة للأجنبي وحتى للعراقي غير المقيم في العراق على شركات الأموال ( المساهمة والمحدودة ) لصعوبة الوصول إلى الأموال الشخصية التي تكون خارج العراق، عندما يسأل شخصيا عن ديون الشركة كما هو الحال في الشركات التضامنية مثلا : أو يقدم غير المقيم في العراق ضمانات مجزية كأن يكون غير المقيم مالكا لأموال داخل العراق أو بمشاركة العراقيين من ذوي المكانة المالية المرموقة، أما بغير ذلك فينبغي أن يوصد الباب بوجه الأشخاص الأجنبية عن تكوين أو المشاركة في شركات الأشخاص . وقد عدلت المادة 12 من القانون لتقرأ (( للشخص الطبيعي أو المعنوي الحق في اكتساب عضوية في الشركات المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون كمؤسس أو حامل أسهم أو شريك، ما لم يكن ممنوعا من مثل هذه العضوية بموجب القانون أو استنادا لقرار محكمة صادر عن محكمة مختصة أو جهة حكومية مخولة )) . 
وكما نرى فأن المشاركة مفتوحة لغير المقيم في شركات الأموال أو الأشخاص، وكما ذكرنا فأن المشاركة في الأخيرة غير مقبول بتقديرنا، ويعزز هذا النص ما ورد في قانون الاستثمار( ) .* [/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=justify]
*المبحث الثالث 
تقديم حصة من مال أو عمل 
لا تستطيع الشركة النهوض بأعبائها بغير رأس مال يكفي لمواجهة هذه الأعباء، ويتكون رأس المال من الحصص التي يقدمها الشركاء، ولا يكون شريكا في الشركة من لا يقدم حصة في رأس المال . 
ويمثل رأس المال الضمان لدائني الشركة، إضافة إلى ما لدى الشركة من موجودات ويقدر رأس المال بالنقود، ايا كانت الحصص التي قدمها الشركاء. وتشترط المادة 26 من قانون الشركات العراقي أن يحدد رأس المال بالدينار العراقي . 
أما نوع الحصة التي يقدمها الشركاء : 
1- قد تكون الحصة نقودا وهو الغالب والأنسب، مادام رأس المال يقدر بالنقد ولا يشترط في الحصص التي يقدمها الشركاء المساواة . 
2- ويمكن أن تكون الحصة أعيانا وذا كان قانون الشركات لم يفصح عن ذلك، فيمكن أن يفهم من الإطلاق الذي وردت فيه كلمة مال في التعريف حسب المادة 4 . 
وقد أشارت التشريعات المقارنة إلى الأموال العينية صراحة( ) . 
وتحدد الحصة العينية التي يقدمها الشريك بالنقود ولا يتدخل المشرع عادة في تقدير النقود المساوية للحصة العينية في شركات الأشخاص التضامنية في القانون العراقي لان الشركة تقوم على عدد محدود من الشركاء تجمعهم صلات قائمة على المعرفة والثقة . لكن المشرع تدخل في شركات الأموال فبين كيفية تقدير الأعيان التي تقدم في هذه الشركات للحصول على الأسهم (م 29) وسنتناول ذلك في حينه . 
وقد تقدم الأعيان على سبيل التملك . أي أن الشريك يتنازل عن المال ليدخل في ملكية الشركة، وعلى الرغم من أن الأمر لا يعد بيعا لأن نقل الملكية لا يكون إلا مقابل ثمن إلا أن أحكام البيع تنطبق عليه كما يرى البعض ذلك ( ) . 
وتطبق على نقل ملكية المال إلى الشركة، الأحكام الخاصة بنوع المال، فإذا كان عقارا مثلا، لا تنتقل ملكيته إلا باستيفاء التسجيل في السجل العقاري في دائرة تسجيل العقار. وبانتقال ملكية المال إلى الشركة وتسليمه فأن هلاك المال يقع عليها باعتبارها المالك الجديد، أما إذا وقع الهلاك قبل ذلك أو قبل التسليم فأنه يهلك على صاحب الحصة، حيث يطلب منه تقديم مال بديل . وعند تصفية الشركة لا يعاد المال إلى الشريك حتى إذا كان موجودا، لأنه أصبح جزء من أموال الشركة , ويعد الأصل تقديم الحصة على سبيل التمليك، ولكن قد يكون تقديم المال على سبيل الانتفاع، وفي هذه الحالة لا يخرج المال من ذمة الشريك، وإذا هلك في أي وقت، وجب تقديم مال يحل محله وبخلاف ذلك تنقضي شراكته. كما يعاد المال إلى صاحبه عند تصفية الشركة أن كان ممكننا، وإلا يعوض عنه. 
وقد تكون حصة الشريك التي يقدمها للمشاركة برأس المال . حقا له لدى الغير، فلا يكون مقدما لحصته إلا من تاريخ استيفاء الشركة لهذا الحق من الغير , وهذا كما يقال خلاف ما تقضي به أحكام حواله الحق، في ضمان وجود الدين عند الاحالة، إنما يلتزم المدين أيضا بيسار المدين عند المطالبة، حماية للشركة في تكوين رأس المال( ) . 
وتحرم بعض التشريعات أن تكون حصة الشريك ما يتمتع به من سمعه تجارية أو نفوذ( ) .بينما يسمح قانون الموجبات اللبناني في المادة (850) أن تكون حصة أحد الشركاء الثقة التجارية التي يتمتع بها( ) . وأمام سكوت القانون العراقي عن الموقف من السمعة التجارية نرى انه لا مجال لاعتمادها كحصة يمكن أن يقدمها الشريك، خشية التداخل مع ما يتمتع به الشخص من نفوذ اجتماعي أو سياسي، ولأن التعريف في قانون الشركات يقضي أن يقدم الشريك حصة من مال أو عمل، والمال (( كل شيء يصلح أن يكون حصة في الشركة))( )، وتحرم بعض النصوص في التشريعات موضوع المقارنة تقديم حصة في الشركة تعتمد النفوذ أو السمعة المالية( ) . 
الحصة : عمــــــل 
قد تكون الحصة التي يقدمها الشريك عملا، وهي ما تعرف بالحصة الصناعية، وقد أشار التعريف في المادة الرابعة من قانون الشركات إلى إمكانية أن تكون الحصة عملا . 
والشركات التي يغطيها التعريف هي ( المساهمة، المحدودة، التضامنية والمشروع الفردي ) لأن الشركة البسيطة كما أوضحنا ذلك افرد لها المشرع أحكاما خاصة وتعريفا خاصا بها . وبالنسبة لهذه الشركات، المساهمة والمحدودة حسب القانون العراقي هي شركات ينقسم رأس المال فيها إلى أسهم اسمية نقدية متساوية القيمة وغير قابلة للتجزئة )) 
فالقانون يشترط أن يكون المقابل للحصول على الأسهم نقودا، ومن غير المتصور تقدير ما يقدمه الشريك من عمل ابتداء، لأن تقديم العمل يمتد طيلة حياة الشركة . ولا يمثل العمل جزء من رأس المال، ولا يكون ضمانا للدائنين، لأنه لا يمكن الحجز عليه، وفي هذه الشركات ( المساهمة والمحدودة )، يقتصر ضمان الدائنين على رأس المال . 
وفي هذا المقام نشير إلى كون المشرع الفرنسي وكذا المصري، حظرا أن تكون مساهمة الشريك في الشركة ذات المسؤولية المحدودة عملا، وإذا كان المشرع الفرنسي يبيح في هذه الشركات أن ينص نظام الشركة على جواز تقديم العمل فيها فقد تعرض هذا التوجه للانتقاد وكذلك حرم القانون الفرنسي والمصري أن تكون الأسهم في الشركة المساهمة مقابل العمل، وسبق ذلك القضاء( ) . 
أما بالنسبة لصاحب المشروع الفردي، فله الحرية في أن يقدم عمله، على أن ذلك لا يمثل رأس المال ولابد من تقديم رأس المال المقدر بالنقد، سواء كان من النقود أو الأعيان، قبل صدور شهادة تأسيس المشروع كما تقضي بذلك المادة 53 من قانون الشركات( ) . 
تظل من الشركات الأربعة التي أشرنا إليها، الشركة التضامنية , ولا يحول في هذه الشركات حائل دون تقديم شريك أو أكثر عملا . وإذا كانت المادة 53 التي ذكرناها تقضي بأن يقدم رأس المال وبالكامل قبل صدور شهادة تأسيس الشركة، فمن المعلوم أن حصة العمل لا تدخل في تكوين رأس المال، لعدم إمكانية الحجز عليها، ولأن العمل لا يمكن أن يقدم دفعة واحدة أثناء تأسيس الشركة أو في فترة محددة، إنما يكون تقديم العمل مستمرا . 
أما الشركات البسيطة فقد جاء النص واضحا في إباحة تقديم العمل كحصة في الشركة، فالمادة 181 تنص على أن (( تتكون الشركة البسيطة من عدد من الشركاء لا يقل عن اثنين ولا يزيد على خمسة يقدمون حصصا في رأس المال أو يقدم واحد منهم أو أكثر عملا والآخرون مالا )) وبصورة عامة يشترط في العمل الذي يقدم، أن يكون ذو فائدة واضحة للشركة، ليس من الأعمال التافهة التي تؤدي من أي شخص( ) . وإذا قدم مثل هذا العمل فلا يكون صاحبه شريكا، إنما أجيرا أو عاملا، ولذلك فأن عمل المهندس والخبير في شؤون التسويق مثلا يمكن أن تمثل حصص لمقدميها في رأس المال كذلك يثار في موضوع حصة العمل، مصير ثمار العمل براءة الاختراع التي يحصل عليها من يقدم حصته عملا فهل ثمارها له أم للشركة ؟ وثمار العمل من نصيب الشركة، إلا براءة الاختراع فهي للشخص مقدم العمل إلا إذا جرى الاتفاق في الحالتين خلاف ذلك . 
والمادة 10 من قانون الشركات القطري تنص على (( وإذا كانت حصة الشريك عمله فكل كسب ينتج عن هذا العمل يكون من حق الشركة ما لم يكن الشريك قد حصل على هذا الكسب من حق براءة اختراع إلا إذا اتفق على ذلك. ويمتنع على الشريك الذي تكون حصته عمله أن يمارس نفس العمل لحسابه الخاص )) 
وقبل الانتهاء من الموضوع، لابد أن نتطرق إلى دفع الحصة المالية التي يقدمها الشريك في رأس المال، ونبادر إلى القول أن الحصة في الشركة المحدودة والتضامنية والمشروع الفردي تقدم دفعة واحدة وقبل صدور شهادة التأسيس أو شهادة التسجيل كما نرى (م 53) . 
وفي الشركات المساهمة يمكن أن تدفع قيمة الأسهم على أقساط نتناولها في حينها . وعليه لم يتبق إلا الشركة البسيطة التي لم ينظم موضوع دفع الحصة فيها المشرع. فإذا تخلف الشريك عن تقديم الحصة أو جزء منها، فنرى وكما يذهب لذلك الفقه بتطبيق القواعد العامة في استيفاء الديون، بينما يرى البعض احتساب فوائد وتعويض عن الأضرار التي تتعرض لها الشركة وهي أحكام مغايرة لحكم القواعد العامة ( ) وقد عالجت بعض التشريعات هذا الأمر فالمادة (16 من قانون دولة الإمارات ) تنص على انه (( يعتبر كل شريك مدينا للشركة بالحصة التي تعهد بها فأن تأخر في تقديمها عن الأجل المحدد لذلك كان مسئولا في مواجهة الشركة عن تعويض الضرر ... )) . 

المبحث الرابع 
اقتسام الأرباح والخسائر 

يسعى الشركاء إلى الحصول على الربح، ولكن قد يؤول مسعاهم إلى الخسارة، فيقتضي أن يتقاسم الشركاء الربح والخسارة، وهو ما يعبر عنه الفقه بنية المشاركة ( ) أو يرتبط به عادة . 
والمقصود بالربح الزيادة الإيجابية في الذمة المالية، أو هي زيادة في الأصول على الخصوم بموجب جرد سنوي وإعداد ميزانية كما هو معروف في الفكر المحاسبي والتطبيق ويختلف توزيع الأرباح والخسائر في شركات الأموال عنه في شركات الأشخاص فالنوع الأول من الشركات يقسم رأس المال فيها إلى أجزاء متساوية تسمى الأسهم، وعليه فأن توزيع الربح وكذا الخسارة تكون بمقدار ما يقتني المساهم من الأسهم . لأن نصيب السهم الواحد مساو لغيره في الحالتين ولا يجوز الاتفاق خلاف ذلك . أما رأس المال في شركات الأشخاص فيوزع إلى حصص قد تكون متساوية أو غير متساوية وإذا كانت المادة 73 / ثانيا من قانون الشركات تنص على أن (( يوزع الباقي من الربح أو جزء منه على الأعضاء حسب أسهمهم أو حصصهم حسب الأحوال )) بما يفهم منه أن التوزيع يكون حسب الأسهم أو الحصص ولا يجوز الاتفاق خلافه فأن هذا الأمر ينطبق على شركات الأموال لأن المادة 75 تنص على أن (( توزع الخسائر في الشركة التضامنية بالنسب المنصوص عليها في عقدها والمماثلة لنسب توزيع الإرباح فيها )) . ويستمد هذا النص قوته من الفقرة سادسا م 13 . حيث يفهم من النص انه بالإمكان الاتفاق في العقد على كيفية توزيع الأرباح ويكون مماثلا له توزيع الخسائر . وهو ما يذهب إلى إباحته غالبية الفقه ( ) . 
الاتفاق الوحيد غير المباح، والذي يؤدي إلى بطلان عقد الشركة . هو ما يعرف بشرط الأسد، كأن ينص العقد على حرمان احد الشركاء من الربح على الرغم من تحمله الخسارة أو على العكس من ذلك . أن يتضمن عدم مشاركة احد الشركاء في الخسارة، رغم تقاضيه الأرباح ويرجع سبب البطلان، إلى أن مثل هذا الاتفاق يتناقض مع الاشتراك في الأرباح والخسائر، الذي ينص عليه تعريف الشركة، ويتناقض أيضا مع نية المشاركة التي تجمع الشركاء . الحالة الوحيدة التي أباح فيها قانون الشركات إعفاء الشريك من الخسارة في الشركة البسيطة فقط، عندما يقدم الشريك حصته في رأس المال عملا، فالمادة ( 186 ) تنص على انه : (( أولا ـ إذا اتفق على أن احد الشركاء لا يساهم في الربح أو في الخسارة كان عقد الشركة باطلا . 
ثانيا ـ يجوز الاتفاق على اعفاء الشريك الذي لم يقدم غير عمله من المساهمة في الخسارة بشرط أن لا يكون قد تقرر له اجر عن عمله ( ) . 
ويرتبط توزيع الإرباح والخسائر بمبدأ نية المشاركة الذي تنهض عليه فكرة الشركة، وهذا المبدأ هو الذي يميز الشركة عن غيرها من الأوضاع القانونية التي تتداخل معها . الشركة كملكية المال على الشيوع واشتراك العمال في الأرباح والجمعيات التعاونية : 
الشركة وملكية المال الشائع 
فتختلف الشركة عن ملكية المال على الشيوع، في كون الأخير عملا مفروضا على المشتركين بالشيوع نتيجة تملكم مالا لا يقبل القسمة، بينما الشركة عمل ايجابي سعى إليه الشركاء بإرادتهم . 
الشركة واشتراك العمال في الأرباح : 
تختلف الشركة أيضا عن حالة اشتراك العمال في المصنع عندما تكون الأجور حصة من الأرباح، فلا يتحول المصنع إلى شركة، لانعدام مبدأ المساواة بين الشركاء، فالعمال يؤدون عملهم بتوجيه وإشراف صاحب العمل في حين يتساوى الشركاء في الشركة من حيث الحقوق. 
الشركة والجمعية : 
تختلف الشركة عن الجمعية، في كون هدف الأولى تحقيق الربح، بينما تسعى الجمعية إلى توفير الخدمات والسلع إلى منتسبيها، ولم يكن الربح هدفا لها حتى لو حققته( ). 

عن الاكاديمية العربية المفتوحة بالدنمرك
*[/align]

----------

